# Tragic Deaths Of Cool characters



## dwh123456769 (Aug 22, 2009)

I hate when cool characters die 
In Armageddean Bruce willis
In Deathnote L,Light,Melo
In Naruto Jirayah
In Jurassic Park Samuel L Jackson
In Smallville Cloeys boyfriend
In My girl the boy who got stung by a bee and died.lol that was the must tragic and messed up one to die by nature bing allegic to a bee wow thats sad. what do youll think?


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 22, 2009)

The old guy in BAPs, that was pretty tragic.


----------



## Cero (Aug 22, 2009)

Bruce Willis in Armageddon


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 22, 2009)

Cero said:


> Bruce Willis in Armageddon



that was plain sad.


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 22, 2009)

Dean getting chewed up by the hell hounds at end of season 3 of Supernatural.


----------



## blackbird (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, it goes without saying that this thread is a spoiler minefield.
Still, you can't expect everyone to have watched everything, so...

_Seven Samurai (Shichinin no Samurai)_ 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The best of the good guys T_T


_Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann_ 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kamina and Nia, though that's part of what makes the show so epic


_Pay it forward_
*Spoiler*: __ 



The death of a child is tragedy incarnated


_I Am Legend_
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sam - it's not "just" a dog ._.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2009)

Leonardo Dicaprio


*Spoiler*: __ 



The departed not Titanic:ho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 22, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Leonardo Dicaprio
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Leonardo Decaprio


*Spoiler*: __ 



Blood diamond not the departed:ho


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2009)

The departed was more fucked up it was open elevator then bang head shot


----------



## Cero (Aug 22, 2009)

There was this one guy in a 2000s version of the Texas Chainsaw Massacre that i thought "That guy is pretty damn cool" but he gets both his legs chopped off and gets hung on a meat hook to die slowly :|


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 22, 2009)

Azhra said:


> _I Am Legend_
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 22, 2009)

1) Sergio Leone's "Duck you Sucker" had a few(the family and protagonists deaths).

2) Doc's death from "Tombstone"


----------



## Table (Aug 22, 2009)

Cruel Intentions.



I don't even want to talk about it.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 23, 2009)

Battle Royale ending.

I was truly taken aback.  I thought he'd live for sure.


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 23, 2009)

Spider-Man 3

*Spoiler*: __ 



Harry Osborne - I'll admit that I almost cried the first time... I laughed the second.


----------



## Mellie (Aug 23, 2009)

dwh123456769 said:


> I hate when cool characters die
> In Armageddean Bruce willis



Mostly definitely that one.
Everytime I watch that movie I still say AJ shouldve died instead


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2009)

t-800 in terminator 2 judgement day.

i remember as a kid i used to wish for him to stay alive and be a father figure/best friend to young john conner. and the thumbs up he gave as he sunk into the molten steel.aww man


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 23, 2009)

Inb4 Sacrface


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 23, 2009)

Omar in The Wire...
Wash in Serenity(firefly sequel)


----------



## Kool-Aid (Aug 23, 2009)

jasper in new moon

optimus prime 

storm shadow


----------



## Gooba (Aug 23, 2009)

Adding to what has been said:

Hugo Stiglitz from Inglourious Basterds 
Asuma and Sandaime from Naruto


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 23, 2009)

I thought Ramjet's death was pretty tragic in the G1 cartoon. This is a guy who attacks people by crashing into them, yet when Ultramagnus throws his ass into a wall, he fucking explodes. Fucking tragic.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 23, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Adding to what has been said:
> 
> Hugo Stiglitz from Inglourious Basterds
> Asuma and Sandaime from Naruto




*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought Hugo was a badass character but Tarantino fumbled his death scene. It was like the Doctor getting killed in "Alien 3", except worse. You don't even really know what just happened till it was all over




Whoever said T-800 picked a good one. A lesser known one would be the lead from "Vanishing". 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The man ruins his life searching for the fate of his vanished wife. When her killer approaches him, he offers him the truth, but he has to experience everything she did. He reluctantly agrees and takes a drug. He wakes up in a coffin. He's been buried alive. That gave me nightmares.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2009)

Bridget Von Hammersmark being strangled to death was more tragic for me.


----------



## Roy (Aug 23, 2009)

dwh123456769 said:


> I hate when cool characters die
> In Armageddean Bruce willis
> In Deathnote L,Light,Melo
> In Naruto Jirayah
> ...



Woah! Spoiler Central


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2009)

Bruce Willis dying in Armageddon was especially tragic since it meant Ben Affleck got to live.


----------



## _allismine_ (Aug 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Watchmen_ 



Hollis Mason and Rorschach, both of whose deaths were better done in the movie than in the comic, imho.



*Spoiler*: _Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann_ 



*KAMINA-NIISAN ;_;*



*Spoiler*: _The Green Mile_ 



John. One of the items on my bucket list is to make it through the entire movie without crying. Haven't succeeded as of yet. ;_;





Rukia said:


> Bruce Willis dying in Armageddon was especially tragic since it meant Ben Affleck got to live.


I lol'd.


----------



## Bushin (Aug 24, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


>



 I so agree.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2009)

Umm didn't he survive in the vanishing?


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 24, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Umm didn't he survive in the vanishing?



The American version he did. Not in the Dutch version though. Yeah, we Americans copped out with a somewhat happy ending.


----------



## Kamina (Aug 25, 2009)

Kamina in TTGL

All the lost characters who have died..


----------



## Table (Aug 25, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> jasper in new moon
> 
> optimus prime
> 
> storm shadow



Wait.

What?

Jasper dies?!?!??!


Pfffffft.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 25, 2009)

People were sad about Bruce Willis? Everyone in my family makes fun out of that scene

Bittersweet life, why why!!!


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 25, 2009)

kitty from the closer.


----------



## Table (Aug 26, 2009)

Thought that this list was relevant:

_*"SF and Fantasy's 26 Greatest Tearjerkers"*_

Valdano insults Barça


----------



## Tex (Aug 26, 2009)

Why hasn't anyone mentioned Jack from Ladder 49?


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 26, 2009)

Killing Ianto from Torchwood.

Not. Cool.

Not. Cool. At All. Russel T. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Chee (Aug 26, 2009)

Sam Bell from Moon. 

(I teared up. )


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 26, 2009)

Boone and Charlie from Lost
Tony (the first time) and Bill from 24

also Bruce Willis in Sixth Sense


----------



## Elim Rawne (Aug 26, 2009)

Jacob from Jacobs Ladder
Wash from Serenity
Starbucks apparent death towards the end of the 3rd season of Battlestar Galactica


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Tony (the first time) and Bill from 24


Mason and Chappelle from 24.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Aug 26, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Mason and Chappelle from 24.



Pretty much any good guy from 24


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 26, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Mason and *Chappelle from 24*.



Chappelle was a dick though. I didn't feel bad for the dude til he started ballin' his eyes out.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 27, 2009)

Storm Shadow. 

Seriously he was the only reason my friend and I enjoyed the movie.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 27, 2009)

Neo in Matrix Revolutions
Rorschach in Watchmen
Bruce Willis in Sin City
That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 27, 2009)

Optimus Prime.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 27, 2009)

first one that comes to mind is 

Roy Batty


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 27, 2009)

Han in 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift - it was tragic because there was absolutely NO redeeming qualities after that...


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 27, 2009)

Azhra said:


> Well, it goes without saying that this thread is a spoiler minefield.
> Still, you can't expect everyone to have watched everything, so...
> 
> _Seven Samurai (Shichinin no Samurai)_
> ...



I agree. Mufasa. That was some fucked up shit.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 27, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> t-800 in terminator 2 judgement day.





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Inb4 Sacrface





Kool-Aid said:


> optimus prime


This is a good topic, there are so many to think of I just don't remember.
Vegeta and Megatron.



Goku1003 said:


> Neo in Matrix Revolutions


That was such a lame movie and ending and I own the trilogy on DVD.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 28, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> This is a good topic, there are so many to think of I just don't remember.
> Vegeta and Megatron.
> 
> That was such a lame movie and ending and I own the trilogy on DVD.


I thought the action in Revolutions was awesome.I don't judge off of plot.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 29, 2009)

Goku1003 said:


> I thought the action in Revolutions was awesome.I don't judge off of plot.


I thought reloaded did more justice.  Part III when he goes superman in real life and becomes a messiah, how contrite.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2009)

Good add.  The dog dying in I Am Legend was tragic as hell.  That whole scene was tragic.  I almost cried when the dog saved his master from the infected dogs.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 29, 2009)

The shield - 

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Lem's death* 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_MlmtnCRXs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 31, 2009)

The thing is, I think that sometimes the death of an awesome character is necessary. The tragedy of it definitely attracts me, but it sometimes is done to move the story forward or to make a character's life all the more engaging.


> t-800 in terminator 2 judgement day.
> 
> i remember as a kid i used to wish for him to stay alive and be a father figure/best friend to young john conner. and the thumbs up he gave as he sunk into the molten steel.aww man


That's one of the things that made me cry a bunch when I was younger. Haven't seen it recently but I imagine the reaction would be the same.


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Aug 31, 2009)

Simon Adebisi-Oz

Prop joe-The Wire

Majinbuu-DBZ


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 31, 2009)

Not sure if she's been mentioned or how ''cool'' people think she was.

But Ofelias death from Pan's Labyrinth was pretty tragic...


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 3, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Boone and Charlie from Lost
> Tony (the first time) and Bill from 24
> 
> also Bruce Willis in Sixth Sense



technically he was already dead.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 3, 2009)

The death of L was the only animated death that has ever actually upset me. 

Obi-Wan's death.

Boromir's death was poorly done in the movie, but his death is tragic.

For some reason, those are the only ones that are coming to mind; I'm kind of distracted right now.


----------

